# Townsend's William X Townsend's Bodica - colby pups



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok.. since we had such a HUGE litter, and a couple of people have backed out I thought I would post that I have a female and 2 males available from out linebred colby litter. Prices are $600 plus shipping costs.

Looks like a brindle, and tan male and 1 of the brindle females will be available. I will be taking up to date pictures on Friday, they will be 4 weeks old. They will be ADBA registered, unfortunately due to the dam's mother not being UKC registered we will not have UKC paper work.

Here is the pedigree for this litter (note: William, Oden, Stormie, Bodie, Bodica, and Jude were all dogs that I either raised, or owned)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [299960] :: WILLIAM/DEHLIA

Here is a picture of all the boys(2 weeks old):









Here is a picture of the girls (2 weeks old):









Here is a picture of momma, Bodica AKA Bodie:









Here is a picture of daddy, William AKA Willy:









Any questions feel free to ask!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

$600 is a steal! I want one soooo bad! Best of luck, hopefully some get placed here on the forum. I would love to see these guys grow up.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Too bad about not having the UKC paperwork. Can you go "up the chain" and get it done? Its a bummer to see nice dogs leaving the UKC gene pool. ETA: I didn't mean to make such a negative-sounding post. LOL! I guess I went into lament mode.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Lady, I will buy Goofy lol.


----------

